# ** High Lifter Off Road Park Saturday Oct. 13



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We have a few of us making a trip to the HLORP NEXT saturday the 13th if anyone wants to join us! The weather is starting to get great for riding and with all the rain we just got the park should be full of water now. We are planning on getting to the park around 10:00. Hope to see some of yall there!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

BUMP. Anyone planning on hitting the park this weekend??


----------

